# Lasst es Euch gut gehen bei DTMS



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2008)

> Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen: dtms-Afterwork-Party im „Kaufleuten“
> Um den ersten Messetag in passendem Ambiente ausklingen zu lassen, sind alle Teilnehmer herzlich in den Züricher Szeneclub „Kaufleuten“ eingeladen. Ab 22.00 Uhr freuen wir uns, dass dtms uns mit einem abwechselungsreichen Rahmenprogramm unterhalten wird.



:stumm:
[Der Rest des Beitrages wurde von mir vorsorglich editiert.]


----------

